# Drama at the Police Rememberance Service



## daftandbarmy (1 Oct 2007)

From my spies...

---------------------------

Yesterday there were ceremonies across Canada to remember police officers who were killed in the line of duty.

The was one such ceremony held at the Legislature yesterday at the 'police memorial'.

It was very traditional.

Lots of uniforms, gold braid, red serge as all police forces participated.

Everything was fine until the 8 member of the RCMP Honour Guard raised their rifles and shot a volley of blanks.

One German Shepard K-9 Unit member, took exception, broke free of his handler and attacked the first Mountie of the Honour Guard and proceeded to chew the s**t out his left arm before they could get him off.

Not wishing to create a scene, they moved the Mountie around the side of the building to give him first aid, leaving a  trail of blood.

They also them put him in a civilian vehicle to take him to the hospital.

In their hurry to get him into the back seat of the vehicle, they got a bit aggressive and smacked his head on the roof doorway giving him a concussion.

By this time, the grathered group had joined in song to sing a hymn... obviously drown out his screams.

Just another day in Protocol.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Oct 2007)

Seriously I hope the officer is OK.

But, I can just imagine the process as he seeks compensation.

"Now Mr. XXXX, how did you hurt your head?"
"Well, I received this concussion when the officers were forcing me into their car."
"Uh uh, and why were they doing that?"
"They needed to get me to a hospital."
"Now, that was before you they hit your head right?"
"Yes."
"And why did you need to get to a hospital?"
"Because the police dog attacked me."
"And why did their police dog attack you?"
"The police dog attacked me because I was firing my rifle into the air."
"OK, so you were firing your rifle into the air, the police dog attacked you to make you stop, and the police were in a rush to get you to a hospital that they hit your head on the car door frame."
"That's right."
"Have you only claimed to be a police officer since the accident?"


----------



## Greymatters (1 Oct 2007)

Tragic, but funny nonetheless...


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Oct 2007)

Thanks Michael... lol

Poor guy


----------



## geo (1 Oct 2007)

Heh..... this guy will never live it down 

Condolences


----------



## Inspir (1 Oct 2007)

I wonder who's service the dog belonged to?


----------



## noneck (2 Oct 2007)

If I hadn't been working OT yesterday, I would have been in the firing party! 

It doesn't surprise me though, we have dogs attached to each Tac Tp. At the start of each practice or operation they run the dogs through the ranks to get them "socialized", I had this dog the size of a small wolf take a nip off my ass a few years back....land sharks!

Noneck


----------



## medaid (2 Oct 2007)

lol wow, that really really sucks! Hope he recovers soon!


----------



## CBH99 (2 Oct 2007)

Wow, hope he recovers soon......pretty funny though, all things considered.

At least the dog is "always on duty" -- haha


----------



## AndrewB2020 (2 Oct 2007)

Hope he has a speedy recovery.

Can just imagine walking in the door after all that and his wife asks how his day was.  ;D


----------



## rregtc-etf (18 Oct 2007)

Now you know why RCMP Senior Officers wear brown pants.

A few years ago I saw an OPP dog chewing on a hippie at a anti war demonstration, the handler was busy talking to another officer while he had the dog on the long lead.  The sight brought a tear to my eye...I was proud to be Canadian.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (18 Oct 2007)

> A few years ago I saw an OPP dog chewing on a hippie at a anti war demonstration, the handler was busy talking to another officer while he had the dog on the long lead.  The sight brought a tear to my eye...I was proud to be Canadian.



Poor dog, those hippie germs can be nasty little things to the canine persuasion;D


----------



## medaid (18 Oct 2007)

The poor K-9 was probably scared to death afterwards. It was probably on stress leave for a bit. You know? Laying there in his corner whimpering... poor thing.


----------

